# Newbie's Guide to Publishing Ebook



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

This is the author, JA Konrath. Let me tell you what's in this writing reference book.

In a nutshell: Everything.

The Newbie's Guide to Publishing is practically a Master's Degree in the Fiction writing business. Featuring hundreds (yes, hundreds) of essays on topics including:

Writing Craft
Breaking In
Publishing
Promotion
Book Tours
Peers
The Internet
Ebooks
Reviews
Newsletters
Motivation

This ebook is over 1100 pages long, more 370,000 words. It's also a snap to navigate, as each essay contains links. So you can quickly find the article you're looking for.

Over five years in the making, this is the one book all writers need to learn how the publishing business works, and how to make money with your writing. It doesn't matter if you're a new writer, or you've got twenty novels under your belt, the Newbie's Guide will help you sell your work.

With guest essays and a foreword by NYT bestselling author Barry Eisler.

And it's only $2.99.


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

Just downloaded been anxious to read it


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Yay, I've been waiting for this one.  Off to buy it!


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks!

I'm currently selling 180 ebooks a day on Kindle, making $4k a month. This ebook documents how I did it, along with how I broke into traditional publishing.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey Jack:

With 784,000 published Indie books in 2009, I thought I'd peek at the book to see what I've missed.   One thing I know I missed is that I give my own How-to book away, but . . .   

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Now, now....I'm sure there's a rule about crashing the competiton's book thread.  

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Betsy:

I bought the book.  

Ed Paterson


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

Highly recommend this--you think YOU had a hard way into the industry--this story will almost make you cry, but then you get to laugh. And learn a lot along the way.

Scott


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow, this one is comprehensive folks. I immediately popped over to the chapter on promotion. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Hey Jack:
> 
> With 784,000 published Indie books in 2009, I thought I'd peek at the book to see what I've missed.  One thing I know I missed is that I give my own How-to book away, but . . .
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


So do I, Edward. It's a free pdf on my website, as are most of my ebooks.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

ecp


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

Elsewhere on the interwebs, and especially on the dtp forum, many newbie authors are terrified of people stealing their ebooks.

That's silly.

If you google "JA Konrath torrent" you get thousands of hits. I'm being pirated like crazy. Plus, I give away ebooks on my website. 

This hasn't hurt my sales at in. In fact, I think the exposure helps.

And since my Kindle prices are low, I'm guessing people think it's worth it to simply press a button and download an ebook from Amazon for two or three bucks, rather than download a free pdf and then have to futz around with converting.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Snagged my freebie copy. Thanks! Love the cover. 

CK


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

scottnicholson said:


> Highly recommend this--you think YOU had a hard way into the industry--this story will almost make you cry, but then you get to laugh. And learn a lot along the way.
> 
> Scott


Thanks, Scott. Write Good or Die is a terrific reference ebook for writers. Lots of good stuff there. I just did a review of it on Amazon.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

There's a whole wave of paranoia regarding piracy, which is unfounded. I cut off my nose despite my face a few months ago when I discovered that my paperback _The Jade Owl _ was selling on eBay in the UK. I immediately thought "Piracy," because . . . I wasn't thinking. So, I sent the seller a Cease and Desist email. They complied, but referred me to Ingrams, who was distributing the book to them for sale on eBay. WHOOP. I had just started with CreateSpace's expanded distribution, and was ignorant of just how that worked. My bad - and I wrote an apology to them (which made me look dumber). They said it took them a considerable time to network the cease and desist to their various selling points and that I could basically go


Spoiler



dance a jig on a plate of bubble and squeak - what did you thing I'd print here?


  It has taken some time to get back on eBay in the UK, but I've scorned the idea that "piracy" doesn't pay, and that we do stupid things in the name of too much security. Just my opinion learned the hard way. Ingrams can distribute my book to the Iguanas on the Gulapagos and I wouldn't object.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

When I was just getting started, I did what a lot of newbies did and registered for copyrights.

In hindsight, that's silly, and a waste of money. Once you write something, you own it. It's highly doubtful anyone will plagiarize you.

But now, the paranoia isn't plagiarism. It's file sharing. You can got on any number of bit torrent or file locker sites, and find my books. My ebooks my print publisher has released. My audiobooks. My Kindle books I've self-pubbed.

It's funny--my publisher, Hyperion, never sent me ebook versions of my Jack Daniels series, so I downloaded my own ebooks illegally.  

Now if I'm being stolen dozens of times a day (by my estimate, watching how many people are seeding and leeching torrents) you'd think that would hurt my sales.

But I don't believe it is hurting. If anything, I think it helps sales.

We all write because we want to be read. Is someone making a copy of an ebook and sharing it online any different than a library lending out your print books? Hundreds of people can read a library book.

How about used books? Someone can go to a paperback exchange, spend three bucks on one of my mass markets, and I don't make a cent off that transaction.

I think this is all good. I think readers should be able to share Kindle books, and send each other Kindle files. I never use DRM on my ebooks. I also use programs like unswindle and kindleizer to strip DRM from ebooks I buy. I know I'm not the only one.

If you buy something, you should be able to do what you want with it. And if you steal something, that doesn't indicate a lost sale--who is to prove that the person would have bought it if the freebie wasn't available?

At the end of the day, if you're being read by someone, somewhere, money will trickle in. Worrying about being stolen is silly. It's also useless.

Nothing is ever going to stop piracy. 

In an unrelated note, even though Amazon hasn't listed the content for Newbie's Guide yet, it is ranked #2 in the Editing category, right under Elements of Style. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

> How about used books? Someone can go to a paperback exchange, spend three bucks on one of my mass markets, and I don't make a cent off that transaction.


Right now someone is offering two used copies of my novel for $34.02 each--God bless 'em--right beside the Amazon listing for $11.95.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Although, in my opinion, the title is condescending, this book is very good and filled with useful tips.


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Although, in my opinion, the title is condescending, this book is very good and filled with useful tips.


The title is from my blog, The Newbie's Guide to Publishing. We're all newbies at some point. How is that condescending?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Jack Kilborn said:


> How is that condescending?


In my experience the word has a derogatory connotation.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Jeff said:


> In my experience the word has a derogatory connotation.


"Newbie" is descriptive and neutral, to me. "Noob," now, is another matter... 

CK


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Connotation is a subjective cultural and/or emotional coloration in addition to the explicit or denotative meaning of any specific word or phrase in a language, i.e. emotional association with a word.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Connotation is a subjective cultural and/or emotional coloration in addition to the explicit or denotative meaning of any specific word or phrase in a language, i.e. emotional association with a word.


I understand that, and admit that mileage varies. To me, 'newbie' is neutral in connotation, and 'noob' is insulting.

I much prefer it to the "Idiot's" and "For Dummies" guides that are so fashionable lately. And it sounds less condescending than "The Neophyte's Guide."

CK


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Carolyn Kephart said:


> I understand that, and admit that mileage varies. To me, 'newbie' is neutral, and 'noob' is insulting.


I think many veterans my age might agree with me about the title - but maybe not.

In the _Newbie's Guide to Publishing_ Mr. Konrath/Kilborn has compiled a valuable collection of information. I strongly recommend the book to both new and experienced writers.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff. . .I totally get your issue with "newbie". . . .though I think I'm with Carolyn on interpretation. . . .I don't think it will bother most people. . .in fact, if they're truly "newbies" it might attract them.

I agree 100% about the "Idiot's Guide" and "For Dummies" series. . . .I gather they provide good information on their subjects but I refuse to buy them.  Clearly, a lot of people do, however, or they wouldn't keep publishing them. . . . . .


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Of course, Newbie has a totally different connotaztion for me and the entire gay community. But when applied to the title, "just coming out of the closet" could apply as new author's emerge from the dark, cold shadows of obscurity . . . into the brilliant light of semi-obscurity.



Edward C. Patterson


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

Jack/Joe/Whatever ( ;-) ),

Added to my list. Thanks for the link. I follow your blog and get a lot of great info from your posts. Looking forward to the refresher course!

Scott


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words and recommendations, all.

The reason I originally went with the word "Newbie" was because I was a newbie when I started the blog, and all the other descriptive words about publishing were already taken. 

When I first compiled the blog entries into an ebook, I called it The Newbie's Guide to Publishing Book, but it was pointed out by a lot of people that it sounded incorrect, and was missing an "s" on "Book."

So I cut the "book" completely. Now I'm wondering if I should cut the "newbie." The problem is, "The Guide to Publishing" is a bit flat and generic, and the "Newbie's Guide gets several hundred thousand hits a year, so there is some brand recognition.

I think, ultimately, I'm just going to change the title to "Twilight" and let it go at that...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

How about a Virgin's Guide to . . . (ducking). Okay, okay. Nobody could buy it then.

Ed Patterson


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

There is nothing derogatory about the term "newbie" (especially on the title of a blog and book about learning the ropes) but I've seen people sometimes use it interchangeably with "wannabe" which could be the source of some negative vibes.  I wouldn't worry about it.  Using it correctly just takes back the real meaning.

Camille


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about it. The name is perfectly valid and good. I'm surprised anyone would have a problem with it, but as I'm sure you know, you cant please everyone.


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

Heck, why not just call it "How to get an agent." That's the only thing most people want to know!

Scott


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't think Jack's woprrying about it.  That's some book they have there - chocked filled with some rich info. I read the Pormotion sections and it was eye opening. Now I need to get off my


Spoiler



ass


. Anyone have a crane - a winch for this wench?

Ed Patterson


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

scottnicholson said:


> Heck, why not just call it "How to get an agent." That's the only thing most people want to know!
> 
> Scott


An agent is necessary, for sub rights and contract negotiation, but do we still need them to sell books?


----------



## boscotiny (Mar 26, 2010)

I find the word "Publishing" offensive. Since I haven't had anything published, it really hurts my feelings and puts me in a state of depression when I see the word. So, would you mind calling the book "The Guide to Ebook?"  I don't think it would hurt your sales...oh, there's another one, "sales".  Now I've hurt my own feelings.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Must be a newbie.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't like that word "guide".  Why do I need a guide?  

Pretty sure the book should just be called  "to"


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

So Jack, we all agree your book should be called:

A Newbie's Guide to Publishing eBook. So why stop at that. Just call it

*2*

Ed Patterson


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh you all are cracking me up!

I follow Joe/Jack's blog too, and I agree he's got some great information.  A very down-to-earth look at things.

Way to go!

Vicki


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

Okay, based on suggestions, here's the new cover. Please let me know if the font style is offensive, or if the color scheme is condescending.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Make it red and gray and you'll have the best cover ever.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I find the color red offensive. It just seems angry and quite possibly hateful. Maybe a nice soft blue would work better.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Jack Kilborn said:


> Okay, based on suggestions, here's the new cover. Please let me know if the font style is offensive, or if the color scheme is condescending.


Why Chinese Communist flag colors? Are you calling inexperienced authors, 2-bit party members?    I think the number be a roman numeral and the background color something appealing - like pink or lavender.

Ed Patterson


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Why Chinese Communist flag colors? Are you calling inexperienced authors, 2-bit party members?    I think the number be a roman numeral and the background color something appealing - like pink or lavender.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Pink won't work. It's too sexist.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

This is a very tough room.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

And a nice blue isn't sexiest toward males? How about basic black? It'll make the eBook look much more slim.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

But {Pink is my favorite color. I have fluffy pink slippers. And since most authors have pink eyes, I think it's filltin'. Hmm. Hmm. Hmm.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

My eyes are hazel... and they are Irish eyes. So they smile.


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

How's this?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Ha ha ha ha!

Love the new cover.

Very "Switzerland".


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Perfect!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Jah, ist Bauhaus jetz.

Ed Patterson


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

When I do a signing, I offer to buy the extra books form the bookseller at 60% of the cover price (what they pay for them) so they don't strip/return the books. Then I use these as freebies, or give them to other booksellers to sell if they run out (then they'll replace them for me.)

If I bought books directly from the publisher, I'd get them for 50% of the cover price, but these aren't counted toward my royalties.

Cherry Bomb is $24. Bookseller gets it for $14.40, sells it to me for $14.40. They never return that book to my publisher, meaning it has sold, so I get the $2.50 royalty for the sale.

If I went through my publisher, I'd get the book for $12, but I wouldn't get any credit for the sale.

Better to earn royalties than not earn royalties. Plus, you're doing the bookseller a favor. They don't have to go through the hassle of returning books, plus publishers can give them perks for selling so many of their titles, like coop, more discounts, etc.


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

Patrick L. Halliwell said:


> Cost of B: 500 X $14.40 = $7,200
> 
> Total loss before recoupment of advance: $7,200
> 
> ...


You need to take a broader view.

I have about 500,000 books in print worldwide.

I've also done more self-promotion than, well, any author who ever lived. That includes signing books at over 1200 bookstores.

By my calculations, I'm directly responsible for handselling about 15,000 books. These are books that probably wouldn't have sold without my direct involvement.

I'm sure I played a part in more sales, but these are the only ones I can truthfully count. There is an intangible aspect to self-promotion as well, but we won't go into that here.

I've bought, at most, 300 books from booksellers over the years. The majority of these were $7.99 paperbacks. Of these, I've given away maybe half. The other half I keep onhand, to supply to booksellers if their stock runs low (they then order more to replace the stock I gave them.) I also sell books on my website to fans who want them autographed, and I break even on this venture, usually ordering them from Amazon if I'm out of stock. But again, we're only talking a few hundred books over the years.

When you're with a large publisher, they handle the inventory, not you. It's better for your numbers to have a sale than to have a return, which goes against your sell through (sell through is books printed vs. books sold, and with big NY publishers a 50% sell through is considered average.)


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

Patrick L. Halliwell said:


> However, 300 additional sales from self-bought books, over 500,000 in print, is not going to have much impact on your sales figures, is it? That works out to 0.06%.


Books sell one at a time. It doesn't matter if you're self-pubbed and have a print run of 100, or a NY Bestseller with a print run of 1,000,000. A sale is a sale.

Any sale that the author has a direct hand in, is a sale that may not have happened otherwise. And if you have a choice between making a sales that counts toward your numbers, and making a sale that has no impact at all (like buying direct from your publisher), you should chose the one that counts.

But let's look at that 300, just to play devil's advocate.

Let's say 1/3 of those people liked the book enough to try out some of my other books. I currently have 15 (soon to be 17) other books available. Let's say those folks each buy two of my others.

Now I've sold an extra 200.

Let's also say that of the original 300, 1/5 of those readers become fans. Big fans. Which means 60 people each buy all of my books.

That's 1020 books. Plus whatever more I publish throughout my lifetime.

So those 300 I gave away could result in 1320 sales. Or more.

What if some of those fans love it so much they review it online, which spurs more sales? What if they buy copies as gifts? Recommend them to friends and family?

What if out of those 300 books I gave away, I make one uber-fan? Such as a bookseller?

I have several bookseller uberfans. Out of a single bookstore in Peru, IL, a guy named Greg Swanson has sold more that 1200 copies of my novels.

Now let's look at this from another angle. My publisher pays coop to have me sign at a bookstore (if you're unfamiliar with the concept of coop, read Newbie's Guide.) The bookseller orders 75 copies. During the signing, I sell 50. Normally, the bookseller would keep a few on hand, then strip the rest and return them for store credit. But instead, I buy those extra 25. Then my publicist calls the bookseller, asking how the event went, and the bookseller says she sold out. Selling 75 copies is a LOT better than selling 50 copies and destroying 25. My publisher is happy, the bookseller is happy, and I got books at a discount.

I've never claimed an author can make a big difference in their own careers. You can't get on the NYT list through your own efforts.

But the harder you try, the more books you'll sell. And like all things in life, some ways are better than others.


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

Sales are still brisk. Thanks all who bought this.


----------

